# What's YOUR Bettas favorite plant??



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

HI everyone, just curious what you find your bettas fav plant is and why...since several of us are trying to successfully try a planted tank, it would help to know what your experience has been with plants and what plants your fish like to hangout in?? Sleep? explore..
Thanks, hope to get alot of response, it would be interesting to know :lol:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine love cabomba - to hide in, sleep on, and just search through.

They also like my banana plants to rest on


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

Echinodorus tenellus

He seems to think it's meant for commando crawling...


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

My boy's favorite is his water sprite


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Indian Almond leaves. Haha. jk. Sort of. I can't believe the difference in activity level of my old man fish since I started using them. But I digress, banana plants are great, and they look amazing imo. I also have a marimo that refuses to sink so he likes to sleep near that one, but I think that might be more because he doesn't have anywere else to be. He also likes to sleep behind the "trunk" of the lucky bamboo plants I have in there. Again though, it is a drum shape bowl, there isn't a lot of surface room to begin with, so I don't know if he would seek them out if in a larger tank?

I just actually acquired about 5-6 new species for the first time but they are in a tank without a fish at the moment, so I can't say how a fish would like them. However, I am sure he will like the frogbit as it provides nice surface coverage.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys for posts, some of your responses were cute ..there are some plants I'm gonna have to investigate like frogbit? don't know what that looks like, or banana I have caboma (seems too delicate for me haha) and usual ones anubias, just planted two days ago some water sprite..is that a slow grower?? and dwarf something grass, LOL (I need to list on piece of paper) 
Sometimes I want to wake myself up sneek to the tank and try to find out where he "Gilligan" sleeps


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

My rooted water sprite is growing as fast as anything else, but my floating watersprite has taken off like a weed.


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

actually my betta doesn't like plants. he really loves his spongebob house! lol


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I have Hygro Corombosa (what my fish store calls Temple Green) in one of my tanks and my boy will try to cocoon himself in the leaves and he rests on them near the surface. ;-)


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

My adult bettas love Amazon Swords (especially when the leaves are tall enough for them to swim between &/or rest in). & my fry love Anacharis. Which isn't as pretty as a lot of plants out there, but it does grow quickly... and I can't seem to kill it. lol


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my boys likes playing in his floating water sprite - jumping over leaves, wiggling through them, having a snooze on them... So cute!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sagat said:


> Echinodorus tenellus
> 
> He seems to think it's meant for commando crawling...


Lol I love that. Great pictures, he must be a character


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> My adult bettas love Amazon Swords (especially when the leaves are tall enough for them to swim between &/or rest in). & my fry love Anacharis. Which isn't as pretty as a lot of plants out there, but it does grow quickly... and I can't seem to kill it. lol


Not to go OT here, but Anacharis is the one stem plant that I _always_ manage to kill. Go figure. :roll:


----------

